# Springs Needed



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi. I was wondering if you can help me. I have a u12 Nissan bluebird that needs lowering springs. SSS springs and shocks up front. Where do you think i can find these parts? Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Intrax makes springs for the U12 Bluebird (Stanza)
Nissan Stanza 90-92 
Part no.: 60.1.036 
Type: SLS 
Drop: F 1.8" R 1.8"
Price (USD): $309

http://www.intraxsuspension.com/dealer_mailorder.html

KYB has the GR-2 available for just the rear
http://www.kyb.com/catalog/index.php?Action=Submit&MakeID=Nissan&ModelID=393&x=34&y=11
I am not sure who else to try

Troy


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

*question?*

Thanks for the info Troy. Unfortunately, its got SSS springs and shocks on, not the stock ones. Is the part number you gave me for the SSS (jap spec.)? 

Dimensions: The inner shaft of the shocks are 1mm bigger. and the spring dia. is 6 inches i think. thickness of the spring material is 12mm. and the height of the coil, removed from the shocks is about 14 inches, compressed at about 8 inches.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't know the dimensions of the Stanza springs. Try contacting Intrax as they might be able to answer your questions better
http://www.intraxsuspension.com/contact.html

Troy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you dont want to lower that car with GR-2 shocks....from your measurements the gr-2's wont even be a stock replacement let alone an upgrade. the best you could do is buy a set of KYB AGX shocks <valve adjustable) and some good lowering springs you now the spring rate of. or you could go coilover with the tein basic <its in the name, they are only height adjustable) or tein super streets. i personaly dont know what is avalible for your car but you dont want to go cheap on suspension.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Tein doesn't make anything for the U12 Bluebird although I have seen one Japanese owner modify some Tein coilovers for a Pulsar to work on a Bluebird. I am not sure what was done to modify it and I don't have a Pulsar to compare it to.

Troy


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I will try and do my own research on Pulsars and Bluebirds. So i can finally lower my car. Its not a 4x4 so i have no worries of the drive and axles screwing up.


----------

